# Overclocking AMD II X4 640 with ASUS M4A78LT



## shadovraven (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm trying to overclock my CPU to 3,8 GHZ with my current setup, tried almost everything but it failed ( including increasing CPU / NB voltage, decreasing NB multiplier, decreasing memclock ). I managed to get 3,6 GHZ at stock voltages, overclocking to more than 3,6 GHZ results in system instability and BSOD's. 
So here I'm asking for your help, what I can do to get 3,8 GHZ with this setup ? ( if it's capable of doing that )

My specs:

Processor: Athlon II X4 640, C3 revision.
Mobo: ASUS M4A78LT-M LE
Ram: Geil Value 2 GB DDR3 1333 mhz.
Graphic card: 9600 GT
Power Supply: Chieftec Smart 600 W


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Whoa, my friend... I can give you two very good reasons why you will not hit a stable overclock with that system...

1. RAM - Although I am sure that Geil makes some fine RAM, you cannot OC on the value line. I learned this lesson the hard way back in '00 when I was trying to push 1GHz from a Coppermine P3... I was using Kingston Value Ram (even though, at the time Kingston was a top of the line RAM manufacturer) and couldn't get a stable OC.

2. PSU - You need serious power to OC. Any major power fluctuation at all will cause instability. In order to make a stable OC system, you must have stable parts. You will need a PSU that can deliver it's power clean and steady at temp... Your Chieftec will fail miserably. It is barely big enough to run your system at stock clock, with quality as a factor... You need to pump it up just a bit to a rock solid PSU up around the 750W range minimum.

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Who manufactured your Vid Card?


----------

